# Limit “SEND RIDER THANKS” on tips.



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Would you (as a pax) want to keep tipping when you’ll get possible annoying notifications that a driver “thanked you”?

Is this Uber discouraging tipping?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

They should add a "you're welcome" option for the pax too. Then maybe like "God bless" or something for us. Then something else on the pax side, like "I'm an atheist, dumbass" or whatever. Just keep it all going, you know? There's no need to end things so abruptly when the ride is over. I love unnecessary distractions and having to worry about thanking pax when I'm picking up new riders.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Out of the countless annoying notifications that I receive and subsequently turn off on this phone... 

a thank you... not really so bad.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Imagine a businessman late to a meeting. You drive him from airport to the meeting. He tips you via app and you Thank Him while he is in meeting or on the phone.
Rideshare may have just lost a future tipper.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

XLnoGas said:


> Imagine a businessman late to a meeting. You drive him from airport to the meeting. He tips you via app and you Thank Him while he is in meeting or on the phone.
> You may have just lost a future tipper.


If a businessman is late to a meeting, he's not tipping you until after the meeting. Also, a businessman would know to turn off all sound on his phone before the meeting so it wouldn't interrupt the meeting.

I'm not sure if you've received a "Thank You" from a driver, but I've received a couple when taking Uber in NJ (it's not available in my home market). The notification shows up in my task bar and is non-intrusive. I have notifications for all apps set not to do a pop-up message because those get in the way when you're doing something else on your phone.

Have people told you they found the notifications annoying?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Have people told you they found the notifications annoying?


I find it annoying having the option.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

XLnoGas said:


> I find it annoying having the option.


Not sure I understand what you mean by this - do you mean it's annoying that you have the option to thank a rider?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

^ was your double notification

^ was your double notification?

People are going to get sick of seeing it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

XLnoGas said:


> ^ was your double notification
> 
> ^ was your double notification?
> 
> People are going to get sick of seeing it


Ok, so...I might be losing me mind, but I'm still not sure I'm following you...so, apologies if the below isn't responding to what you are trying to say...&#129315;

I haven't received duplicate notifications from a driver thanking me and I'd say less than half the drivers I tipped in app while in NJ have sent a thank you. It's not annoying to me, though...honestly, it's more annoying when I'm in NJ and DON'T get a thank you since I know it's an option. &#128521;


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

I am curious, for our commuter pax. The ones that take rideshare twice a day. I’ll ask one. I wouldn’t want another notification on my phone, perhaps that’s just me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

XLnoGas said:


> I am curious, for our commuter pax. The ones that take rideshare twice a day. I'll ask one. I wouldn't want another notification on my phone, perhaps that's just me


I'd be curious what they say. If you do decide to ask, let us know what you find!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, so...I might be losing me mind, but I'm still not sure I'm following you...so, apologies if the below isn't responding to what you are trying to say...&#129315;
> 
> I haven't received duplicate notifications from a driver thanking me and I'd say less than half the drivers I tipped in app while in NJ have sent a thank you. It's not annoying to me, though...honestly, it's more annoying when I'm in NJ and DON'T get a thank you since I know it's an option. &#128521;


I drive a lot in NJ and the option to thank the rider for the tip isn't always there. It shows up randomly. So not getting a thank you may simply mean the option wasn't there for the driver.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

mch said:


> I drive a lot in NJ and the option to thank the rider for the tip isn't always there. It shows up randomly. So not getting a thank you may simply mean the option wasn't there for the driver.


Interesting...I guess that shouldn't surprise me! &#129315; Thanks for sharing that! &#128513;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> I find it annoying having the option.


You can always opt out of receiving tips.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I end all of my trips with “Thanks for the tip!” Then they feel guilty and tip. Mind games.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

mch said:


> I drive a lot in NJ and the option to thank the rider for the tip isn't always there. It shows up randomly. So not getting a thank you may simply mean the option wasn't there for the driver.


I drive exclusively in NJ and have never seen the thank you for the tip option. 
There are times I would like to send a thank you. Not for the $1 or $3 tips, but for the ones that exceed $10, I think it would be nice.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

XLnoGas said:


> Imagine a businessman late to a meeting. You drive him from airport to the meeting. He tips you via app and you Thank Him while he is in meeting or on the phone.
> Rideshare may have just lost a future tipper.


Couldn't he also be getting a bunch emails, text messages, and alerts from other apps, as well as other things from Uber? Can't we assume he's already figured a way to not have those notifications distract important meetings and calls?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

as a datapoint for my market the 'thanks' option is back. I actually used it today. I also had it a few months ago, for a few hours before it was gone again. So, I guess I'll see if it sticks around this time.

And from a pax point of view; I would not be bothered by in app messages thanking me for the tip I gave my driver. I mean, really, other things to be annoyed by.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

SHalester said:


> as a datapoint for my market the 'thanks' option is back. I actually used it today. I also had it a few months ago, for a few hours before it was gone again. So, I guess I'll see if it sticks around this time.
> 
> And from a pax point of view; I would not be bothered by in app messages thanking me for the tip I gave my driver. I mean, really, other things to be annoyed by.


In app is different from notifications. Which of the two is the pax getting?



Boca Ratman said:


> You can always opt out of receiving tips.


For me, I tip if I know ahead of time if the person is going to be grateful or not. I don't need another thank you to justify me giving a tip.

just wait, Uber will be the new Facebook. Ever more increasing possibility with their Uber Works platform


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> I drive exclusively in NJ and have never seen the thank you for the tip option.
> There are times I would like to send a thank you. Not for the $1 or $3 tips, but for the ones that exceed $10, I think it would be nice.


I go through at the end of the night and send a thanks for all the $5 plus ones.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

XLnoGas said:


> In app is different from notifications. Which of the two is the pax getting?


It's a push notification on my task bar. Once I look at it, it's gone - I don't see it in my pax app.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I go through at the end of the night and send a thanks for all the $5 plus ones.


I wouldn't tip anyone then, if I'm not getting thank you for my $1 tips because I can't afford anything more than that. At least now I have justification for no longer tipping since drivers aren't grateful for my $1 tips &#129335;

Take note Uber: Less is More.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> In app is different from notifications. Which of the two is the pax getting?
> 
> 
> For me, I tip if I know ahead of time if the person is going to be grateful or not. I don't need another thank you to justify me giving a tip.
> ...


If someone having manners and thanking you is your biggest complaint right now, you have a charmed life my friend.

What the hell, I'm not sure I want to live in world where we get pissed off over someone thanking them. I sure hope you are in the minority in your opinion on this.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> If someone having manners and thanking you is your biggest complaint right now, you have a charmed life my friend.
> 
> What the hell, I'm not sure I want to live in world where we get pissed off over someone thanking them. I sure hope you are in the minority in your opinion on this.


You're an idiot #1 for judging me. #2 I provide higher than average service to my clients.

I say thank you by my actions, not my words.

Take note noobs, actions speak louder than words.

If you're not going to help them with their luggage, or provide them something they normally don't get... you shouldn't be thanking for a tip you don't deserve.

I thank pax for their tip by shocking them that they get the service they do via Uber. My car is higher classified for the categories I drive.

That is how I thank for my tips. Actions>Words.
But by all means judge me.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> Would you (as a pax) want to keep tipping when you'll get possible annoying notifications that a driver "thanked you"?
> 
> Is this Uber discouraging tipping?


Non-issue. Gets shuffled in a notification and they probably don't even notice until the open Uber the next time.

That note, I need to check this out and see if I can send some "Thank Yous". We should do all we can to encourage tiipping.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> You're an idiot #1 for judging me. #2 I provide higher than average service to my clients.


I wasn't judging you at all, just making an observation.

However, if you're going to put yourself out here with such an opinion, you should expect some judgment. You're an idiot if you dont.

Now I am judging you.

I stand by my statement. If this is one of the biggest issues in your life, you're in good shape. Quite your crying.

&#128546;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Which of the two is the pax getting?


Goo question. as a pax I haven't seen just yet. I would hope it is in app vs an email......my preference....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Goo question. as a pax I haven't seen just yet. I would hope it is in app vs an email......my preference....


Is this thing on? *smack*&#127908;*smack*&#127908;*smack*&#127908;

Maybe I've just been put on mute by everyone... &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> I wouldn't tip anyone then, if I'm not getting thank you for my $1 tips because I can't afford anything more than that. At least now I have justification for no longer tipping since drivers aren't grateful for my $1 tips &#129335;
> 
> Take note Uber: Less is More.


Keep your $1 and save it for bus fare


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I want this option: 
"Thank you for keeping your word to tip in the app!"


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Nate5Star said:


> I drive exclusively in NJ and have never seen the thank you for the tip option.
> There are times I would like to send a thank you. Not for the $1 or $3 tips, but for the ones that exceed $10, I think it would be nice.


I go back and forth so much between states (work my day job in NJ, live in PA, have a place dts) that as I think about it I'm not sure if I've seen them in NJ at all? Its so sporadic. When its there I always thank the person regardless of what the amount it. Its a nice thing to do and requires virtually no effort on my part to do it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe I've just been put on mute by everyone...


I see u. I hear u. My exclude is used for racists only. Think right this second it is empty. 
so, what did I miss if yours?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I see u. I hear u. My exclude is used for racists only. Think right this second it is empty.
> so, what did I miss if yours?


I have received the thank yous as a pax and it's a notification in my notification bar (I have pop up notifications disabled). I have shared this, everyone keeps asking how they show up (not just you)...so I thought maybe I was being muted by more people than that one dude that said he was putting me on "I bye". &#129315;


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

mch said:


> Keep your $1 and save it for bus fare


Exactly. And you know what? I do not mind a $1 tip from the every day commuter. THIS I GUARANTEE: Where the customer gives you $0 tip, I, with the same customer will get $1.

Sorry bud it goes for the same as when you get $5, I'll get $10.

But go ahead take the every day pax, with that mindset. $0.



mch said:


> Keep your $1 and save it for bus fare


What's also funny about this, without the pax that don't tip well, you'd have no surges.

Bottom line: It's an annoying thought of considering to thank or not. If a pax tips $10 and doesn't get a thank you because the driver either forgets or whatever reason, the pax may tip rideshare less in the future.

If you also don't think Uber took into consideration every angle when They Do Not Encourage Tipping!!..... Their end goal is to increase the bill for the pax to the ultimate boundary that the pax is willing to pay. The pax tipping is a section of profits they are willing to battle for.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> Exactly. And you know what? I do not mind a $1 tip from the every day commuter. THIS I GUARANTEE: Where the customer gives you $0 tip, I, with the same customer will get $1.
> 
> Sorry bud it goes for the same as when you get $5, I'll get $10.
> 
> ...


My post was only a joke. If it was possible to tip $.50 and someone tipped me $.50 I would absolutely thank them in the app given the opportunity. I'm 100% pro thanking people in the app. It's a nice thing to do.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

"I'll tip you in the app!"
"And I'll thank you in the app if I get it!"


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Would you (as a pax) want to keep tipping when you'll get possible annoying notifications that a driver "thanked you"?
> 
> Is this Uber discouraging tipping?


Please tell me you absolutely couldn't find anything else to do so you started this thread.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

mch said:


> My post was only a joke. If it was possible to tip $.50 and someone tipped me $.50 I would absolutely thank them in the app given the opportunity. I'm 100% pro thanking people in the app. It's a nice thing to do.


You know what an asspax would do? Tip $.50 and show his friends "Let's see if he thanks me later in the app"

Surely I'm not the only one with these thoughts.

No one is thinking long term effects of this feature?

Im thinking diluting pax tips due to the ability of drivers thanking them in real life after a trip and again once more after a trip. Times this by 5 a week.



Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Please tell me you absolutely couldn't find anything else to do so you started this thread.


Actually I just finished an amazon affiliate site

https://mensluxbeauty.com


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> You know what an asspax would do? Tip $.50 and show his friends "Let's see if he thanks me later in the app"
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one with these thoughts.
> 
> ...


Yeah, because the whole world gets pissed when others are polite.

You know, come to think of it. I cannot stand when the stock boy asks me if I need help at the grocery store and it really pisses me off when a stranger holds the door open. God damn it. Now I'm really pissed .


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah, because the whole world gets pissed when others are polite.
> 
> You know, come to think of it. I cannot stand when the stock boy asks me if I need help at the grocery store and it really pisses me off when a stranger holds the door open. God damn it. Now I'm really pissed .


IN REAL LIFE VS IN APP, apples oranges

The only use case for this "thank you" feature are pax who use the system rarely


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> IN REAL LIFE VS IN APP, apples oranges


Yeah, pisses me off twice as bad in real life.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Non-issue. Gets shuffled in a notification and they probably don't even notice until the open Uber the next time.
> 
> That note, I need to check this out and see if I can send some "Thank Yous". We should do all we can to encourage tiipping.


I had a guy on crutches tell me I was the first Uber driver out of 5 that offered to help him.

We need to start on our service and attitude before thanking them for tips.

Now if Uber takes note: If Uber introduces a medal badge system for pax which has numeric goals for "Thanked by a Driver XXX times" This feature could indeed be useful.
But I don't believe I should be providing FREE consultation for Uber, based on rates I'm being paid.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> so I thought maybe I was being muted b


i saw that reply, btw. :thumbup: I'm guessing you are an adriod person as the reply didn't seem to be IOS based. I suspect it is an in app message, which is fine. If it was an email, that could become annoying.
A limit would be silly, imho. I get a tip: I'm using it. Period.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> I had a guy on crutches tell me I was the first Uber driver out of 5 that offered to help him.
> 
> We need to start on our service and attitude before thanking them for tips.
> 
> ...


I'd have hit you with a crutch if you offered to help me!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> i saw that reply, btw. :thumbup: I'm guessing you are an adriod person as the reply didn't seem to be IOS based. I suspect it is an in app message, which is fine. If it was an email, that could become annoying.
> A limit would be silly, imho. I get a tip: I'm using it. Period.


Are you profiling me as an Android person?!?! &#129315; Maybe my assumption is wrong that the notification would be push either way. I did not receive any emails (except from Uber because it sends me a second email to update my total with tip when they get around to it). &#128513;


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> I had a guy on crutches tell me I was the first Uber driver out of 5 that offered to help him.
> 
> We need to start on our service and attitude before thanking them for tips.
> 
> ...


I always look at it as it doesn't cost me anything to be polite, courteous, and use good manners. If the person I'm being polite to has an issue with that, it's their problem not mine. Some people just hate the world and life.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Are you profiling me as an Android person?!?


um, er, ah.....YES!
I'm all for push app notices that my driver thanked me for giving them a tip. And if I knew all had the option and I didn't get the 'thanks' I wouldn't be happy at all.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> um, er, ah.....YES!
> I'm all for push app notices that my driver thanked me for giving them a tip. And if I knew all had the option and I didn't get the 'thanks' I wouldn't be happy at all.....


You either profiled me right, or you saw some of my other posts. &#129315;

I was a bit annoyed when I didn't get thank yous for all my very generous tips this past weekend while in NJ. I'll just go ahead and assume that not everyone has the ability to thank riders... &#128521;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> You either profiled me right, or you saw some of my other posts.


both. You mentioned 'task bar'. iOS, no such thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> both. You mentioned 'task bar'. iOS, no such thing.


I actually don't know if it's called a task bar...that's what it's called on my computer. The little strip on the top of the screen where time and notifications go. I thought they changed the Android view to move the time to be like iOS...which drove me nuts (still hate it)...but, I could be wrong. I'm not as technologically savvy as I should be for my age. &#129315;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> The little strip on the top of the screen where time and notifications go


oh no: you are a Mac person?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> They should add a "you're welcome" option for the pax too. Then maybe like "God bless" or something for us. Then something else on the pax side, like "I'm an atheist, dumbass" or whatever. Just keep it all going, you know? There's no need to end things so abruptly when the ride is over. I love unnecessary distractions and having to worry about thanking pax when I'm picking up new riders.


Allahu Akbar!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> oh no: you are a Mac person?


Nope. I actually almost clarified that, but didn't think it would matter. But now that you are accusing me of being a Mac person...I must defend myself! &#129315;

I meant the bar is on the top of my phone, but it's on the bottom of my computer screen. &#128513;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> but it's on the bottom of my computer screen


oh, good, then you are a 'windows' person. Much better. You are redeemed. Maybe. :coolio:


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

UbaBrah said:


> They should add a "you're welcome" option for the pax too. Then maybe like "God bless" or something for us. Then something else on the pax side, like "I'm an atheist, dumbass" or whatever. Just keep it all going, you know? There's no need to end things so abruptly when the ride is over. I love unnecessary distractions and having to worry about thanking pax when I'm picking up new riders.





UbaBrah said:


> They should add a "you're welcome" option for the pax too. Then maybe like "God bless" or something for us. Then something else on the pax side, like "I'm an atheist, dumbass" or whatever. Just keep it all going, you know? There's no need to end things so abruptly when the ride is over. I love unnecessary distractions and having to worry about thanking pax when I'm picking up new riders.


I like your thinking here, maybe adding a heart emoji would also be nice.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> They should add a "you're welcome" option for the pax too. Then maybe like "God bless" or something for us. Then something else on the pax side, like "I'm an atheist, dumbass" or whatever. Just keep it all going, you know? There's no need to end things so abruptly when the ride is over. I love unnecessary distractions and having to worry about thanking pax when I'm picking up new riders.


Do "you people" ever stop complaining? &#128555;&#128555;
Man up


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'd have hit you with a crutch if you offered to help me!


On UberAssist rides we are supposed to ask the pax "how can I assist you?" I get a lot of funny responses from that because most people who book Assist booked it on accident.


----------

